
Apple Selling a Mac Monitor Stand for $999 - jason_zig
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2019-06-03/apple-just-announced-it-s-selling-a-mac-monitor-stand-for-999
======
ulkesh
There once was a time when a whole display was $999. How the times have
changed...

------
kyriakos
Chinese knock offs for 100 usd should be available soon. Of course if you pay
so much for the screen you probably don't mind the cost of the stand.

------
somada141
Ok this is silly but 24K gold is about 40$ per gram. Does anyone know the
weight of this stand? Could I make one out of solid gold for that price :)?

Probably not with 24K gold, assuming the stand weighs more than 250g but 6K
gold is about 10$/g so it’s still semi-possible :D

~~~
kyriakos
Reddit style comment but I admit I laughed

------
craftoman
Not to mention the PC at $6K with 256GB SSD. Still consider the most
innovative company. Those guys one day will sell smart coffee cups for 500
dollars.

------
_nhynes
This is a wonderfully unsubstantive article.

------
ppetty
Not saying I think the pricing is “right” but separate for $999 is actually
great for people who would’ve previously paid $999 for the whole display &
thrown that part away in favor of a VESA mount.

Look at the bright side: you save $800 if you buy the VESA adapter instead …
BYOA VESA mount, though; because the $199 adapter is just a dongle.

